# Fat Chance Wicked Lite



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

I "borrowed" my Dad's ancient Fat Chance Wicked Lite cuz he wanted me to see about upgrading some parts. No problem, I thought, until I took a closer look at it...

First of all, it's in amazingly good shape for a 12-y-o bike. It's got full (original) XTR including XTR cantilevel brakes, little Ti bits here and there, and apparently it's a custom color, all original except for the pedals I think. I've never actually seen another Wicked Lite - Has anyone?

I'd feel bad "upgrading" it (e.g. vbrakes, susp fork), and might encourage him to sell it. Though it is fun to ride - It accelerates like nobody's business... What should I tell him to do?


----------



## Phat_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

the wicked lite is a fantastic bike. i wouldn't sell it. i made my wicked a singlespeed and loved riding it while i was stronger. i have been thinking about putting some gears on it so i can ride it again. one of the best climbing and handling bikes i have ever ridden. upgrade the bike and enjoy it. you'd be hard pressed to find a better riding bike. also since most people don't even know what it is, he is gonna have a hard time getting much money for it. it's a hsmae too cause it is a great bike.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

I think you're right Phat_Head. Most people I've asked say upgrade it, it'll be more fun (or turn it into a single-speed, which ain't happenin'). One mechanic at one shop said he wouldn't do a thing to it, but he seems to be alone in that opinion.

I'm thinking Marz MX Comp (cuz they make one for a 1" head tube and it's not pricey), LX or some type of Avid vbrakes, new saddle that doesn't feel like particle board, new cables & housings, and that should do it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

BontyRider said:


> I'm thinking Marz MX Comp (cuz they make one for a 1" head tube and it's not pricey), LX or some type of Avid vbrakes, new saddle that doesn't feel like particle board, new cables & housings, and that should do it.


Keep in mind that if you go with v-brakes you'll need to buy new brake levers. And if your shifters are integrated with your levers, you'll end up with shifters that don't work with your drivetrain. Upgrading an old bike can be expensive, but this bike is worth it. However, if your dad views this as "just an old bike" I'd sell it and buy a new one - that's a much cheaper way to go. Finding a buyer would be easy.


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*Don't forget brake lever's...*

Unless you are going to use one of those pulley's. XTR cantilever brake levers don't offer enough pull to work with V's.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wicked Lite*



BontyRider said:


> I "borrowed" my Dad's ancient Fat Chance Wicked Lite cuz he wanted me to see about upgrading some parts. No problem, I thought, until I took a closer look at it...
> 
> First of all, it's in amazingly good shape for a 12-y-o bike. It's got full (original) XTR including XTR cantilevel brakes, little Ti bits here and there, and apparently it's a custom color, all original except for the pedals I think. I've never actually seen another Wicked Lite - Has anyone?
> 
> I'd feel bad "upgrading" it (e.g. vbrakes, susp fork), and might encourage him to sell it. Though it is fun to ride - It accelerates like nobody's business... What should I tell him to do?


One of my bikes is a 94 Wicked Lite, and it is a great bike. After the Yo Eddy was introduced in 89, the Wicked became less popular, but it has always been my personal favorite Fat.
1993 was the first year for the Lite, with top tube cable routing and a "normal" bottom bracket arrangement. Currently my Lite is wearing a Mag 21SL Ti, but I also have the rigid fork, and either is a good way to go, might depend on how many bikes you have to choose from.
Some of my Fats are bone stock, but the most of the ones that get ridden have had various upgrades over the years. Unless you want it as just a collectable, go ahead and upgrade if you wish, (but you might want to save the original parts).

rick


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man, I'd leave the bike the way it is. It looks as if its in great shape with only a little use. The only thing I'd _maybe_ upgrade are the brakes to v's. Go with someting nice though. Not LX. They're ugly. Go with avid's. The problem solvers work pretty well if you get them set up correctly. Oh, and a 1" riser would look sweet too. And raise the seat a bit. Other wise, leave it as is man!


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

I beg you to leave it as it is. I wouldn't change a thing. Except maybe putting more old parts on it.....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*A riser?*



~martini~ said:


> Oh, and a 1" riser would look sweet too. And raise the seat a bit. Other wise, leave it as is man!


A 1" riser bar? What are you nuts?!!!? The bars are already way above the saddle, the last thing you'd want is to bring the bar up more. As it is it's not going to go up a hill.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

a few things to consider:
-Brakes: no, the current levers won't work well with v-brakes. you can get problem solvers pulleys... but problem solvers pulleys are not suggested for use with slr plus levers. how to tell if you have slr plus levers? it should say so on the lever body. if you do have slr plus levers, that means you can't use the problem solvers and have to either get new levers to use v-brakes, or just stick with cantis. a good solution here is to just get some avid shorty cyclocross cantis, they brake about as well as v-brakes. honest. just a shade trickier to setup, that's all- and cheaper than replacing brakes, levers, and possibly shifters.
-as for the suspension fork, see if your current rigid fork is suspension corrected or not. even if it is suspension corrected, i think you are going to run into problems with any modern suspension fork. most forks these days are 80mm, minimum, and back then, forks were generally corrected for like 50mm of travel. if the fork is not corrected at all, then an 80mm fork will ruin the bike's geomtery, turning a quick-handling woods machine into a tank. you might be well-served with just a big tire.
tim


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You missed the part about me telling him to _raise his seat_ . Or he sould simply go with a nice wide Salsa or Titec flat bar. Wide is good!


----------



## useyourdagger (Jan 9, 2004)

*Don't change a thing!*

Your dad obviously has good taste and wanted nothing but the best when he bought that bike. I would encourage him to leave it alone, but if he's set on a fork, consider a White Brothers XC.8, as they will put a 1" steerer on any fork they make. The Marzocchi will be 4-plus pounds of pork on an otherwise svelte ride. The headset looks like a Chris King, so it's cheap to make it threadless without buying a whole new headset. Another thing to consider is that XTR cantis are perhaps the best cantilever brakes ever made, and are in extremely high demand for 'cross because they're easily adjusted and relatively powerful. The biggest problem with braking on the Wicked (and Yo Eddy) was that the rear stays were not super-stiff and tended to give a bit on braking; a rear brake stiffener like a Salsa will do wonders for braking. Even if you do go the v-brake route, you'll want a stiffener on the rear.

Whatever you do, keep all the original parts like the fork. If he decides he wants new technology, I'm sure he'll have no trouble getting a decent price for the bike, though nowhere near what it's probably worth to him. Only the cognoscenti bought FATs; they were never that well known except to very serious riders.

Good luck!


----------



## Phat_Head (Jan 12, 2004)

uphiller said:


> a few things to consider:
> -Brakes: no, the current levers won't work well with v-brakes. you can get problem solvers pulleys... but problem solvers pulleys are not suggested for use with slr plus levers. how to tell if you have slr plus levers? it should say so on the lever body. if you do have slr plus levers, that means you can't use the problem solvers and have to either get new levers to use v-brakes, or just stick with cantis. a good solution here is to just get some avid shorty cyclocross cantis, they brake about as well as v-brakes. honest. just a shade trickier to setup, that's all- and cheaper than replacing brakes, levers, and possibly shifters.
> -as for the suspension fork, see if your current rigid fork is suspension corrected or not. even if it is suspension corrected, i think you are going to run into problems with any modern suspension fork. most forks these days are 80mm, minimum, and back then, forks were generally corrected for like 50mm of travel. if the fork is not corrected at all, then an 80mm fork will ruin the bike's geomtery, turning a quick-handling woods machine into a tank. you might be well-served with just a big tire.
> tim


actually, i had an 80mm marzocchi on my wicked and it rode just fine. it was a little slower in steering, but it didn't kill the geometry. it rode through singletrack very nicely even with the slightly slackened head angle. i am however running the rigid and fat tires now and enjoy it. i do miss the suspension on high speed stutters though.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow - Lots of great advice. Thanks everyone!
I will definitely look into the lighter White Bros fork, and cooler Avid brakes. I hadn't even realized half the things I'd need to do to install vbrakes. And it's good to know that others have successfully installed suspension forks on similar frames. This is turning into a fun project.

Many folks had suggested that I leave the bike as-is, and I certainly appreciate why. It's got a lot of appeal as it is, it's it works well. But I think I'm leaning towards upgrading a few things (and keeping the old parts), because it would get my Dad on the bike more often, and that's what it's all about I think.

I'll post again, once I've made some modifications.

And YES I know the saddle is ridiculously low in that photo! (=


----------

